# Problem with Insulin needles getting blunt



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, this is actually not a question about Slin or Peptides.

But i really need some help on this, i'd like to use Melanotan and its in a vial that has a rubber lid. (Like almost any other Steroid and Peptide)

And anytime when i draw the solution out of the vial and then try to inject it, it dosent work because the needle got blunt from the drawing.

I cant take off the needle and replace it with a new one, it somehow stick to the syringe.

And i also cant use a regular syringe because its to hard to measure out 0,1ml.

I would appreciate any suggestion of you guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I just backload.I use one slin pin to draw ,I then back load all the others (new one each time) .You can get 100 pins for about £5.00


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

You can also get the nevershare insulin pins that have a removable pin. Tbh just man up and jab it though


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

You sure the needles are not removable? Some 1ml syringes can be removable.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


>


Thank you for your help.

I already tried the backloading method but i squirted the solution out because i havent done it the same as its shown in the video.

I will try it like that now.

Btw, i see this guy using a slin pin for his gear and i heard that its nearly impossible to shoot gear through needles smaller than 26G.

It must take ages to get the oil through that needle, and isnt it risky because it can burst under the pressure?

@B.I.G

Its not removable, i tried everything to get it off. Those are 0.5ML syringes with 0.3mm x 8.0mm needles (30G)


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

if you have the pens you can use the same pin for the whole thing. just pop it in fast else it may sting a bit


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You can get 100 pins for about £5.00


Where from??? :confused1: I pay around £25 for 200 insulin syringes w/ pins.


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

I found that if I inject the same area to much I starts hurting. So try to chance op your injection sites.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I pre load mine and multi use them for 3-4 jabs


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> Where from??? :confused1: I pay around £25 for 200 insulin syringes w/ pins.


I got mine from Ebay.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys, but when i try to backload the syringe it always drops out the solution, even if i touch the syringe as gently as possible.

So i just ram it into my stomach now, hurts bad but works.


----------

